# Jazzmo’thology presents JAMMIN’ @ Bar 414 with The Westley Joseph Collective & NOREEN STEWART.



## Bar 414 (Dec 9, 2013)

​On Sunday 15 December, JAMMIN' @ Bar 414 welcomes the return of Westley Joseph Collective for its monthly residency. This JazzFunky combo brings a quintet of the UK's finest session musicians to the stage of this SW9 hub which has already featured the likes of Dorian Ford, Heidi Heidelberg, José Joyette, DaPaul, whose debut album 'Soulful Spirit has soared to a dizzying No 3 in the UK Soul charts, Ghana's Alfred Kari Bannerman and Al MacSween!
​This Sunday's line-up will boast a very Special Guest in the form of highly-rated vocalist *NOREEN STEWART* who is currently enjoying success with high-profile names such as Alexandra Burke, Basement Jaxx, Omar, Loose Ends and Imagination's Lee John!

*The Westley Joseph Collective is:*

*Westley Joseph, drums*

*Dave Ital, guitar*

*Lex Cameron, keyboards *

*Orefo Orekwue, bass*

Start your count-down to Xmas in style - JAMMIN' @ Bar 414, Brixton!

Admission: Free b49pm £5.00 after.
Doors: 7.00pm.
Showtime: 9.00pm.

Licensed Bar

ETTA's SEAFOOD KITCHEN serves the finest cuisine in Brixton Village and comes to Bar 414 upstairs in the Lounge every Sunday!

BAR 414
414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, SW9, 8LF. London, UK
Web-site: www.club414.org

HOW TO GET THERE::
Tube = Brixton (Victoria Line) 1 minute walk
Rail = Brixton (Mainline station) 2 minutes walk
Daytime buses : 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5
Night buses = N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690

Directions: Come out of Brixton tube station and turn left. Walk 100 yards till you see KFC on your left. Turn left and walk 100 yards. You have reached your destination on the left.


----------



## Bar 414 (Dec 12, 2013)

The Westley Joseph Collective Live! @ Bar 414 Sun/15/12/13. 7pm-12am. Showtime 9pm.
​


----------



## Bar 414 (Dec 12, 2013)

Vocalist Noreen Stewart & The Westley Joseph Collective Live! @ Bar 414 Sun/15/12/13. 7pm-12am. Showtime 9pm.
​


----------



## han (Dec 15, 2013)

Hoping to come to this.


----------

